# Another question re Gulf fishing



## lampern (Jul 27, 2016)

Do folks use the big king rigs in the Gulf like are used in the Atlantic?

Thanks


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Try Pensacola Fishing Forum.

Lots of info on kings in the Gulf there.


----------



## lampern (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks much


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2016)

I use Christmas tree rigs with cigar minnows when trolling for kings.

I don`t know what they use on the Atlantic side for trolling.


----------



## lampern (Jul 31, 2016)

Not for trolling but for fishing the end of a pier.

Lot of heavy duty bait casting setups used in NC, SC and GA.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2016)

The way we used to fish for kings off the Flagler Beach Pier was to tie a 4 oz pyramid weight on the line and cast as far off the end of the pier as you could sling it. Lean your road against the railing. We would have about a 3 foot  wire leader with the hook on one end and a snap swivel on the other. Hook a live pogie, pinfish, or croaker on the hook, hook the snap swivel on the line going into the water and let it go. It would slide down the line into the water, and you`d set back and wait. Good way to catch kings, tarpon, and cobia.

Make sure you have the clicker set on your reel so it doesn`t get snatched over the rail.


----------



## lampern (Jul 31, 2016)

Usually I use a two rod setup, one rod as an "anchor" rod with a weight and another line clipped to it with a bait on surface.


----------



## deers2ward (Aug 28, 2016)

I make my own stinger rigs using #6 Malin single strand stainless leader, first hook is Gamakatsu 18413 in size 3/0, stinger hook is Owner ST-41BC in size 4. 

Search "how to stinger kingfish" on youtube. 

I attach to about 10 ft of 40# fluoro with an albright knot.


----------



## lampern (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks Most of the Gulf piers allow only one pole


----------



## little rascal (Sep 15, 2016)

*That's the way*

we used to do it in the gulf and used deep diving planers on a looooong leader when they were deep.


> I use Christmas tree rigs with cigar minnows when trolling for kings.


Years later they started down lining live bait for Kings and that seemed to work fairly well.
Nothing like trolling back 100 yds. out then wham, and they strip another 100 yds. off a time or two before you can winch'em up!


----------

